# Vegetarian Food



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

Howdy doody folks.

I'm living on the costa brava and I"m not having much joy finding vegetarian food.

I'm thinking frozen stuff like hot dogs, burgers, sausages or even quorn mince. Or quince as I think it should be called.

I'm dying for a good hotdog but having no joy.

Any advice ? I haven't seen any "english" supermarkets like morrisons or the like. I only mention this as I've seen on another post that there is one in the south of spain.

Cheers

Danny


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Danny&Claire said:


> Howdy doody folks.
> 
> I'm living on the costa brava and I"m not having much joy finding vegetarian food.
> 
> ...


I think Morrisons is on Gib.......

we have Iceland stores here on the Costa Blanca, run by a company called OVERSEAS.ES and they have all of those things.............. but the furthest north thay seem to be is the one in my town.... rather a long way from you, though I guess you could always pop down for the weekend & stock up?


the only thing I've ever found online is SIN CARNE. COMIDA VEGETARIANA. RECETAS VEGETARIANAS - but they seem to be commercial


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Try carrefour.. I bought veggie burgers there this summer.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

wow. you guys don't mess around. That's some pretty speedy replies.

Looks like Carrefour is my first stop. I'm thinking Javea is too far to be going.

I definitely can't stop 'til I quench this desire.

Cheers


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Google Iceland Spain, to check if there is a branch near you, they sell Linda Mac. vegetarian foods.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Why not make your own?? Link below,

10 Best Veggie Burger Recipes - Cooking Light


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Aftre all the years I spent in Asia, I subscribe to the view of "if it has four legs, is not a table, chair or domestic pet, it's probably edible". So I'm not the best one to advise on this, but here goes.

Add Supervalue, lidl, aldi's and dia to the list of shops to check


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks guys for all your responses.

If I have any joy I'll let ye know.

Otherwise I'll just have to wait 'til I'm next back in Eire.

Cheers

Danny


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Why not make your own?? Link below,
> 
> 10 Best Veggie Burger Recipes - Cooking Light




As someone who once used to grow all my own vegetables.. there was many a day I longed just to open a can of peas..


----------



## annfoto (Aug 19, 2012)

As someone who also doesn't eat anything with 4 legs I know how difficut it can be to get meat substitutes. Linda McCartey products are available from Brit shops.
I make my own mince substitute using finely chopped mushrooms. Fry some onions then add the chopped mushrooms and gently fry for a few minutes. Add a half teaspoon of ground cumin anf the juice of half a lemon plus a tablespoon of Lea & Perrins or Soy sauce. Add a dash of HP sauce if you have any. 
If you can also add lentils to this mix if you like


----------



## lagoona (Jul 5, 2012)

You can search at Carrefour, or if you wanna go to a restaurant I suggest you one which is called Fres&co, you can find vegetables, salads, pasta etc.


----------

